# Damn hot and buenísima



## Haule

Hola gente.

Me gustaría saber como se dice esta frase en inglés. Como piropo gracias!
Besos


----------



## nellie1973

You're gorgeous!


----------



## fuzzzylogix

a un chico: you're a hunk!
a una chica: you're a fox!


----------



## mjmuak

en American English se diria "you are hot"


----------



## Dani California

I just would say: Uuummmm!
Sorry, I was joking.


----------



## Haule

Eso se lo diría una chica o a un chico??


----------



## nellie1973

Dani California said:


> I just would say: Uuummmm!
> Sorry, I was joking.


 

Me parto!!!!


----------



## momo.ue

Me quedo con you're hot!


----------



## Dission

Depende con qué tono lo quieras decir y con qué intención, pero hay muchas posiblidades:

You are gorgeous
You are really hot
You are damn hot
You are pure hotness  (love it)
You are really fit
...


----------



## Kalimeros

¿Se puede decir You're yummy?


----------



## El gorgo

How would one say, "Damn, you're hot!"?????????


----------



## mnewcomb71

Please try to translate yourself and we will help you.

And, of course, WELCOME to the FORUMS!!!


----------



## El gorgo

Thanks.

Maybe, Carajo, estas  una chica caliente!!!!!!!


----------



## lullaby_80)

*¡Estás buenísima!*

I'm implying you're referring to a lady you find extremely nice to look at


----------



## neakri

Algo mas vulgar sería: Diablos estas bien buena, estas como quieres. ¿Disculpen se admiten groserias???, esque se le podría dar un mejor significado si se dice una groseria al iniciar la oración pero no se si se puedan decir aqui.


----------



## CarolMamkny

El gorgo said:


> Thanks.
> 
> Maybe, Carajo, estas una chica caliente!!!!!!!


 
uh? 

Well.. for us "caliente" means "hot" as in "temperature" not "sexiness"... so I agree with the other forero: 

"Estás buenisíma"/ "estás bien buena" 

Hope this helps


----------



## mnewcomb71

It also depends on where you are from.  You could say:

Joder, estás buenísima!
Coño, estás buenísima!
Carajo, estás buenísima!
Joder, qué buena estás!
Coño, qué buena estás!
Carajo, qué beuna estás!


----------



## FreeSpirit13

http://www.urbandictionary.com/define.php?term=you+are+hot.. Eso para Carol...
HOt no e´solo caliente, baby.


----------



## CarolMamkny

FreeSpirit13 said:


> http://www.urbandictionary.com/define.php?term=you+are+hot.. Eso para Carol...
> HOt no e´solo caliente, baby.


 
Bueno... creo que este hilo demuestra que tengo razón:

http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=361736

En castellano (no spanglish) decir "Eres caliente" no tiene ningùn significado. Se ha empezado a usar esta expresion (de manera incorrecta) por gente que traduce textualmente la oración de inglés a español. Para mi la traducción de esta oración al castellano es "Estás muy buena" etc..


----------



## El gorgo

Thanks, guys!


----------



## Caro1ve

Carol tiene razón. Eso de "estar caliente" no se usa en Español. Creo que es una mala traducción.
Aquí en Venezuela decimos que alguien está bien buen@


----------



## Caro1ve

Carol tiene razón. Eso de "estar caliente" no se usa en Español. Es una mala traducción.
Aquí en Venezuela decimos que alguien está bien buen@

Podría decirse: ¡Verga, estás bien buena!


----------



## El gorgo

Gracias, tenga una buena semana!


----------



## erm1421

¿Se puede decirla despues de un encuentro amoroso (jajaja) para reconocer la gran habilidad que tuvo un(a) parejo(a) durante el dicho encuentro?


----------



## uptong

buenísimo/a son palabras que no existen.
el adjetivo superlativo de bueno/a es bonísimo/a
www.RAE.es


----------



## Södertjej

Por supuesto que existe buenísimo. Y no solo porque se oiga veinte mil veces al día, sino que la propia RAE lo admite. Lo que no recoge el *D*RAE  son aumentativos, diminutivos etc. en general, sí algunos por irregulares o por motivos concretos. El resaltado en azul es mío.

*3.* Además de _muy bueno,_ existen otras tres formas correctas para el superlativo de _bueno:_
*a) buenísimo.* Superlativo regular, formado sobre el adjetivo español _bueno_ + el sufijo superlativo _-ísimo _(→ -ísimo): _«Conmigo siempre ha sido buenísimo»_ (Benedetti _Primavera_ [Ur. 1982]); _«Es una idea buenísima y original»_ (AMillán _Guardapolvo_ [Esp. 1990]). *Es hoy forma mucho más usada que bonísimo *(→ b).
*b)* *bonísimo.* Superlativo irregular, formado con la raíz del adjetivo latino _bonus_ + el sufijo superlativo _-ísimo: «A esta Basi la temo, es bonísima, pero se enrolla como una persiana»_ (MtnGaite _Fragmentos_ [Esp. 1976]); _«Ella me enseñó a hacer el cordero con patatas al horno, que es bonísimo»_ (Castro/Alcántara/Colón _Cocina_ [R. Dom. 1996]). *Esta forma está cayendo en desuso y hoy se prefiere *_*buenísimo* _(→ a).
*c)* *óptimo.* Forma procedente del superlativo latino _optimus, _que significa ‘bueno en grado sumo’: _«Reunía_ [el local] _condiciones óptimas para la perpetración de un atraco»_ (Tomás _Orilla_ [Esp. 1984]); _«Continuaron _[...] _siendo óptimos monteros»_ (Donoso _Casa_ [Chile 1978]). Se usa casi exclusivamente en la lengua escrita.

_Diccionario panhispánico de dudas ©2005
Real Academia Española © Todos los derechos reservados
_
La entrada completa aquí.


----------



## uptong

El RAE si recoge adjetivos superlativos como "bonísimo", sin embargo buenísimo no existe en el DRAE. Otra cosa es el Panhispánico de dudas...


----------



## Södertjej

Como he dicho *no recoge los superlativos en general*, no viene ni grandísimo, ni blanquísimo, ni riquísimo. Ni otros derivados, ni viene gatito, ni perrazo, ni carrito. *Recogen sólo algunos*, como por ejemplo los *irregulares*, caso de bonísimo o determinados derivados por motivos concretos, por ejemplo cambio de significado, como es el caso de casona.

La RAE jamás ha afirmado que lo que no venga en su diccionario no sea correcto (menos aún que no exista), la RAE siempre ha dicho que cualquier derivado creado correctamente es perfectamente correcto por más que no esté incluido en el DRAE. Caso de múltiples adverbios y todo tipo de derivados. Una cosa es que no venga recogido un derivado perfectamente correcto y otra que no exista porque no viene en el diccionario.

El DPD es efectivamente, otra cosa, cubre campos que el DRAE no, pero también es de la RAE, es decir, tiene tanta autoridad como el DRAE, no es un listado de origen dudoso encontrado en una web desconocida.

Tú has afirmado en tu mensaje anterior que esa palabra no existe. La RAE en su DPD dice precisamente sobre bueno "*existen *otras tres formas correctas" y una de ellas es buenísimo. Así pues, no solo existe, sino que es correcta.


----------



## uptong

tienes razon, la perra gorda para ti, saludos


----------



## Janis Joplin

When a guy "está buenísimo" is because he's so hot, so sexy and very f***able...indeed.


----------



## Södertjej

uptong said:


> tienes razon, la perra gorda para ti, saludos


No hay ninguna perra en juego. Se trata de razonar nuestras afirmaciones, no de decir algo sin más.


----------



## Anemoah

Södertjej said:


> No hay ninguna perra en juego. Se trata de razonar nuestras afirmaciones, no de decir algo sin más.


  "para ti la perra gorda" quiere decir que el hablante admite que la otra persona tiene razón.


----------



## Södertjej

Gracias Anemoh, sé perfectamente lo que es "para ti la perra gorda" y lo que puede implicar. Personalmente yo siempre digo "para ti la perra chica".


----------



## pako2312

Que en realidad significa cuando alguien dice ''you're so damn hot''? 
cualquier explicacion sera apreciada, gracias de antemano..


----------



## pubman

muy guapo,hermosa,sexy


----------



## aloofsocialite

Más contexto por favor...
¿Para qué país quieres la respuesta?  
En España "damn hot" puede ser "buenorro/buenorra".
En México y los países vecinos puede ser "buenote/buenota".
"Damn hot" significa "muy muy sexy" en una jerga muy informal.


----------



## espandalucía

Creo que la mejor traducción sería: estar buenísimo/a.

You're so damn hot- estás buenísimo/a.

No creo que ni guapo ni hermoso tengan el mismo significado. 'damn hot' es más fuerte, no tiene un sentido tan romántico como los demás. hermoso significa beautiful y guapo significa handsome/pretty, pero damn hot significa que la persona está pa ná, es una persona muy atractiva (sexualmente).


----------

